# Squape [R]s and Kayfun v4 (Lemaga Clones)



## Lehan (12/1/16)

Hi

So while i needed to get a few goodies after the holidays from VapeKing, I saw big specials on the above, so a grabbed both of them... 

Seen as i am using the Kangertech K-Box Mod, i have heard some issues with other tanks seen as the 510 connector on the K-Box is not spring-loaded.

Has anyone used one of these tanks on a K-box? Do they work, if not, they will probably end up being donated 

Any comments on the quality, pro's & con's on the tanks will be appreciated.


----------



## Lehan (12/1/16)

No info on these tanks from anyone? @Silver @Andre @Rob Fisher you guys know all? Lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/16)

I used that Squape on the KBox for a while, it's a great combo. The Squape is the easiest tank I've ever had the pleasure of building on and it's great for flavour, it also does pretty well at clouding up a room. I found the airflow a bit restricted for my liking but it is by no means too tight, I would also not call this a mouth to lung type tank. The only con is filling, the space around the chimney where you need to get the juice in is very small so filling needs to be done patiently. Also, it can be opened up with juice still in the tank to get to your build. Overall it's a great tank, well worth the money and even better seeing as it was on special.

I can't comment on the KF4, I gave that one a miss because it just looks too complicated and it's more of a MTL tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Lehan said:


> No info on these tanks from anyone? @Silver @Andre @Rob Fisher you guys know all? Lol



Both are tanks I never fancied and never bought... but with the tanks that are available these days I would always recommend something newer albeit more expensive because the happiness factor would be higher.

That being said both tanks would be fine if they are at a special price....


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

I have not tried them. The Squape is well regarded for excellent flavour internationally. For the Kayfun 4, check out these threads:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-by-pallas.t8217/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-advice-needed.t7947/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-4-building-woe.t11307/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-day-with-my-first-kayfun-v4.t9423/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-v4-by-pallas.t8217/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Have not tried those tanks @Lehan
But the guys above have given great input. Lol @BumbleBee your description of the Squape got me thinking.... Hehe
If you have trouble with the Kayfun, I am sure @andro can help you out

Let us know how it goes
Am worried about that non spring loaded 510 on the mod. I suppose dont overtighten the tanks on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

Thanks for all the replies, will let you guys know as soon as i have fired them up.


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

Okay so I received my goodies today from Vapeking. Quickly build a 1.0ohm coil for the Squape tank, wicked it and filled with some strawberry cream jooooose. Awesome tank, from the word go, great flavour, very easy to build and wick, no issues with it being a clone, seems to seal very well and all threads are machined well.






Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Soooooo

Late last night i played around with the Kayfun v4. Took some time to figure out how exactly everything comes together and how the RTA actually works, after hasseling for almost an hour to get it assembled after taking it apart, lol, i stuck in a coil and fired the base up. at this time the little screw in the center of the 510 connector was not tightened fully and it made contact with the mod.

I then wicked the coil, filled the tank and assembled the tank to the base. (still unsure how the juice feed and air channels work)...

Putting it back onto the K-box mini the 510 connector did not make contact. Playing around with it, loosening the center screw just a bit, it does make contact with the mod off and on, causing the ohms to go up and down. Being scared to either damage the mod and or the battery i took the tank off and left it. With the center screw a bit loose, there is some movement in the bottom part of the tank.

This being said, i guess the Kayfun's 510 pin is too short for the non spring loaded connector and will this not work successfully on the k-box mini.
I was wondering in anyone maybe has a k-box mini and a kayfun v4 that could check this out?
@andro - if you have some info on this i will highly appreciate any imput.


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Soooooo
> 
> Late last night i played around with the Kayfun v4. Took some time to figure out how exactly everything comes together and how the RTA actually works, after hasseling for almost an hour to get it assembled after taking it apart, lol, i stuck in a coil and fired the base up. at this time the little screw in the center of the 510 connector was not tightened fully and it made contact with the mod.
> 
> ...


Normally ohm jumping is related to the little screw that hold the coil not to be thigth enough. Any chanche of getting a photo of your build ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

I must admit it's not the prettiest coil build. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers (14/1/16)

Ordered a Squape from Vapeking. For R150 how could i not. I have been lookign for an easy build single coil MTL tank to replace my Nautilus mini. Hope it does the trick. Unfortunately it is orange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Heckers said:


> Ordered a Squape from Vapeking. For R150 how could i not. I have been lookign for an easy build single coil MTL tank to replace my Nautilus mini. Hope it does the trick. Unfortunately it is orange.


Mine came with 2 tank options, 1 x coloured tank and 1x silver tank. I bought the red one last year. @Lehan did you get a silver tank with yours?

@Heckers there is a blue one too, maybe they can swap it out for you if it hasn't shipped yet?
http://www.vapeking.co.za/squape-r-s-rta-clone-by-lemaga.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine came with 2 tank options, 1 x coloured tank and 1x silver tank. I bought the red one last year. @Lehan did you get a silver tank with yours?
> 
> @Heckers there is a blue one too, maybe they can swap it out for you if it hasn't shipped yet?
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/squape-r-s-rta-clone-by-lemaga.html


Here is a link to the vapemail thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-435#post-282724

I got mine in October


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Heckers said:


> Ordered a Squape from Vapeking. For R150 how could i not. I have been lookign for an easy build single coil MTL tank to replace my Nautilus mini. Hope it does the trick. Unfortunately it is orange.



@Heckers - its actually red, i ordered the same. See my next post for pic.

@BumbleBee - I got two tanks, a silver and red aswell as two air flow rings matching the tank colors.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

I'm very pleased with this tank, extreamely easy to build and great flavour.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Heckers (14/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine came with 2 tank options, 1 x coloured tank and 1x silver tank. I bought the red one last year. @Lehan did you get a silver tank with yours?
> 
> @Heckers there is a blue one too, maybe they can swap it out for you if it hasn't shipped yet?
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/squape-r-s-rta-clone-by-lemaga.html



Oh! It comes with a silver tank too! Awesome.
I saw the blue option and i think that would be worse than the red!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> View attachment 43174
> 
> 
> I must admit it's not the prettiest coil build.
> ...


Did u took it all apart first clean and put back together as it should? Im asking because i saw in clones sometime they make a mistake and put the screw that connect the bottom part in the wrong place .
Just checking because normally the 510 screw protude quite a bit


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Hi @andro 

Took it all apart, cleaned with some vodka, rinsed it all off, dried and reassembled it. Reason for this is that it smelled like oil after being machined.

I will have a look at it again tonight and make sure it is assembled correctly. As me knowledge goes, when the center screw is tightened, it is level with the outside of the 510 connector, i very much doubt that it protrudes at all.

If i do not come right, ill take some photos to discuss tomorrow if you don't mind?


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Hi @andro
> 
> Took it all apart, cleaned with some vodka, rinsed it all off, dried and reassembled it. Reason for this is that it smelled like oil after being machined.
> 
> ...


Thats perfect . One thing ive done before was using a really small oring around the screw to add some thickness . It worked well. Because the 510 keep it in place and the screw will make contact due to the friction . Dont bin it . Is a wonderful mtl tank .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

I have the KF4 and Squape [R]s from Vape King though I'm using them with the eVic-VTC Mini. The Squape is incredible easy to build and use but the difficulty filling and the whistling sound it makes from the air holes while pulling on it puts me off the tank. I prefer the KF4 despite the complexity I find it works far better once you've gotten the thing together. 

The Air screw below the center screw (you need to take it right out) but you want to be careful here as the juice control can cause a headache or 2 if you're not careful with it. Id actually recommend holding the juice control in place an perfectly still while adjusting the air. If the whole ring comes off you need to be sure to screw it back onto the juice control (protruding center thread) before inserting the center screw. 

I've read warning all over the place about not over-tightening the juice control too. So be careful of that. I don't expect you'll need to worry about this part more than once or twice. 

Making the coil is pretty standard just make sure you tighten the screws properly i had one work itself loose and my mod kept telling me that There was no atomizer attached.

EDIT: One of your pics you've left the collar on around the coil. I'm not sure if you put it back on for the picture or build with it on but its much easier to build the coil without it on.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Hi @David Ferreira 

I'm using a needle bottle to fill my Squape. I saw its going to be a hassle so i just stick the needle down the side and off you go. The whistling i heard on the first few drags, was a bit annoying but it stopped. I've been using this tank from last night and the whole day today, ran about 10ml - 12ml of juice through it and the flavour makes it worth all the negatives.

I stripped the KF4 completely last night, as i said in a earlier post, i have not yet completely managed to figure out how the juice control and air control works. Ill probably play around with it tonight and see if i can get it up and running.


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

If you need some help let me know I had mine in pieces last week trying to figure the whole thing out. Took me about an hour and a half to put back together. 

I'll have to try the squape again this weekend for a while and see if the whistle goes away for me too. Maybe after a few beers so it doesn't bother me as much. Though if I'm being honest at the moment I prefer the flavour the KF4 delivers anyway. I'll stick another wick and coil in maybe i just messed that. What resistance and wattage are you running it at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

I'm currently running a 0.9ohm coil at 24watt. Nice cool vape with some VK gummyberry juice. 

So I just spend some time on the KF4 again. Complete strip, clean, assemble ect, the issue was a little white connector bolt beneath the deck was the wrong way around.

Got it fired up, but has a bubbly sound from the liquid, sounds like I'm sucking air through the liquid like in the case of smoking a hubbly, this can't be right. I totally removed the air bolt....?

The next question I have, the little bolt in the center of the 510 connector isn't under tension. This means if I turn it out a little to make contact, keep in mind I don't have a spring loaded 510 on my mod, the small bolt is loose, if however it was under tension from the spring below the deck, I will be able to set it where I want and the bolt won't be fiddling around.

I looked on the parts diagram supplied with, but still can't figure it out completely. I have however tried to tension the little bolt and white plastic connector nut with the spring in between them but was unable to let the bolt catch onto the nut.

So I'm not completely sure where what fits into one another and what is causing the juice bubbling. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> I'm currently running a 0.9ohm coil at 24watt. Nice cool vape with some VK gummyberry juice.
> 
> So I just spend some time on the KF4 again. Complete strip, clean, assemble ect, the issue was a little white connector bolt beneath the deck was the wrong way around.
> 
> ...


Did u pack the cotton in? I normally like to pack it because in that way it doesnt give dry it . ( pack it into the deck) 
Did u try the small o ring before putting back the 510 screw? 
That work for tension .


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> I'm currently running a 0.9ohm coil at 24watt. Nice cool vape with some VK gummyberry juice.
> 
> So I just spend some time on the KF4 again. Complete strip, clean, assemble ect, the issue was a little white connector bolt beneath the deck was the wrong way around.
> 
> ...


No problem to take off the air screw completely. I do the same


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

I did look for a o ring that might fit, unfortunately I only have smaller and bigger sizes. I did wick the coil quite well, more wick than what I normally use with the subtank, I put the chimney on and pressed the wick down to reach the 4 small holes at the bottom of the deck....

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

My guess is you're probably done the same thing I did the first time I put it back together and not getting a proper seal on the juice control and the gurgling you're hearing is because you're a bit flooded. I wouldn't worry about it too much as long as you're not getting juice in your mouth. The tank will eventually form a proper vacuum and the gurgling will stop. 

If you want to fix it properly: 
1 - empty the juice from it and then take the bottom piece with the wick off the tank (if we're working with the exploded part diagram thats parts 1 to 25 off parts 26 to 41). 
2 - Then without the screw and base attached (parts 1 to 3) screw the part that 3 attaches to out as far as it can go (I think its part 17 you can grab hold of). I used a pair of stump nose pliers for this but you want to be careful to only make it finger tight. 
3 - Now take part 3 and screw it onto the the hollowed bolt which protrudes from the base (I think its part 9) until its finger tight. 
4 - You should now have enough play to get about 4 whole turns on the screw and he'll get a bit tighter. 

Sorry i'm finding this quite hard to explain. The short version is that you need to make sure part 3 is screwed onto part 9 properly. As andro said you should actually be able to use it without the screw. I'd caution against turning the screw (part 1) to much without it grabbing as I suspect it'll strip quite easily.


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> I did look for a o ring that might fit, unfortunately I only have smaller and bigger sizes. I did wick the coil quite well, more wick than what I normally use with the subtank, I put the chimney on and pressed the wick down to reach the 4 small holes at the bottom of the deck....
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


when u wick it cut it longer than u would and press it into the base with the 4 holes


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Whoo hoo, okay it's sorted. Phew. What a hassle lol. Thanks so much @David Fereira and @andro. Flooding sorted, blew all the access juice through the air intake and wiped it off. Bottom screw (part one is sorted out).

Tight drag, allot like sucking on an stinky, very nice flavour. 

Workes wonders now. 

Thanks again with all the help....



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

She looks good. Hopefully worth the effort.


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Vapes like a machine....

Must say, I'm really enjoying it now.... It produces a whole different taste to the juice I'm currently running. Had it in my subtank and doesn't bring that crispness...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Vapes like a machine....
> 
> Must say, I'm really enjoying it now.... It produces a whole different taste to the juice I'm currently running. Had it in my subtank and doesn't bring that crispness...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


for me kay4 is the best for taste ever


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

R150 well spent. Lol. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

What's your setup like on the kayfun? Resistance and voltage wise? Currently running mine at 1.2ohm and 14W.


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

I'm running it at 0.8ohm. Playing around with the wattage a little bit between 18 and 24W.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Ferreira (14/1/16)

Sounds good


----------



## Heckers (15/1/16)

Got my Squape, ended up receiving a blue one but it doesnt matter as i will just use the silver tank. Will give it a test tonight after i manage to clean it with some vodka.
Its looks quite nice and seems like it will be a breeze to build, but yes those refill slots look a bit slim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (15/1/16)

I swopped my red tank with the silver one last night, didn't clean either of them as they smelled and looked fine, just make sure the glass insert on the tank is pushed back to the side of your drip tip. On filling the silver tank, the juice didn't run through, manged to push the glass down a little and off it went.

I don't hassle to fill it at all, I make use of a needle bottle without any hassles.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12 (15/1/16)

Hey guys, just curious how these compare to a Lemo or Subtank for flavour?

Just when I thought I'd settled on a purchase


----------



## Lehan (15/1/16)

Flavour wise the KF4 has allot more than the subtank, with regards to the lemo, I have no idea.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers (16/1/16)

Got the Squape up and running.
Stupidly easy to build on, easiest i have ever built. Really good flavour and great mouth to lung draw.
I havent noticed any leaking so far.
Filling is really annoying though, the gap is so small so firstly you have to refill very slowly but it also seems to always form a bubble where the juice does not go into the tank and you have to somehow try and pierce that bubble.
So apart from the filling issues its quite a nice tank and an absolute steal at R150


----------



## Lehan (16/1/16)

Heckers said:


> Got the Squape up and running.
> Stupidly easy to build on, easiest i have ever built. Really good flavour and great mouth to lung draw.
> I havent noticed any leaking so far.
> Filling is really annoying though, the gap is so small so firstly you have to refill very slowly but it also seems to always form a bubble where the juice does not go into the tank and you have to somehow try and pierce that bubble.
> So apart from the filling issues its quite a nice tank and an absolute steal at R150


Hi @Hackers

Glad you are enjoying your new toy...

Vape away

Sent from my Sony Z3 using Tapatalk


----------

